# pH and ammonia levels high in freshwater fish tank, what more should i do?



## dancexonxwater (Jan 10, 2009)

I set up my fish tank exactly one week ago. Last saterday i added water to the tank, dechlorinated it with stress coat and let the filter run. The next night i added two sunburst platys and three neon tetras. I believe the neon tetras were sick before i bought them, but I didn't realize. They got Ich and i treated them with API's "Super Ick Cure". They didn't make it, but because of the medicine i had the ammonia carb out of the tank for 4-5 days. i put it in again yesterday, and tested the PH and ammonia levels today. The ammonia was about .5 and the pH was high too. I bought pH down and put that in the tank today. How often should I add pH down to the tank? When should i check the pH again? I know ammonia levels can be a little high while there are no _new_ fish in the tank, but i would like to adjust my water to be perfect so that i can add some new fish. I don't have a heater, the tank is about 70 degrees, room temperature. The platys seem happy, but i would like to take all precautions, any advice?


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

you should ahve cycled your tank befoer adding ANY fish. You want to run the tank with only one or two really hardy fish and wait for teh ammonia spike end. Neons are fairly sensitive. Theres no adjusting to do until your tank is cycled. chemicals like ph down are bad for your aquarium unless your very carefula dn monitor your ph normally. Also, what do you mean by high? in ym experience ph doesnt matter as much and "normal" 7 isnt always teh best for your fish. What fish do you plan on having in the future?


----------



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

Just as sincrisis said you should always cycle a tank before adding fish. Also NEVER treat fish inside of the main community but in a hospital tank because this can cause drastic changes in water quality like you've experienced. AFTER MEDICATING USE ACTIVATED CARBON TO FILTER OUT THE CHEMICALS.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Can you post your ph? Not having a heater may have caused the ick. Drops in water temperature make fish highly susceptible to ick, as well as stress from ammonia in the water. What size tank is it? Most times its better to leave ph alone and buy fish that do well in your ph level.


----------

